# 2011 sentra spark plugs



## nissanforce39 (Sep 24, 2012)

60k on my sentra base model. Does anyone recommend using platinum type or just go with what the book recommends?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Go with what the book recommends which are NGK plugs. Stay away from other brands such as Bosch; Nissan engines don't run too well on other aftermarket plugs.

What engine is in your car?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ +1, if I remember right,they say the plugs should be changed at 105,000


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

And they are already platinum plugs. Nissan has now changed to iridium plugs in almost all the new stuff except the trucks


----------



## nissanforce39 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry took so long to get back on. The engine is MR20 I assume 2.0?


----------

